
Namecheap's "Move Your Domains Day" With $1 Donation to EFF on Transfers - tnd
http://www.elliotsblog.com/namecheap-to-donate-1-to-eff-for-every-domain-transfer-on-december-29-3744
======
sylvinus
Gandi will also do it until Jan 15th:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3404854>

------
aw3c2
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&gbv=...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&gbv=1&sei=J5b8TtK-
ItfJsAbShIm0Dg&q=cache:KmKEPW8sMCAJ:http://www.elliotsblog.com/namecheap-to-
donate-1-to-eff-for-every-domain-transfer-on-
december-29-3744+http%3A//www.elliotsblog.com/namecheap-to-donate-1-to-eff-
for-every-domain-transfer-on-december-29-3744&ct=clnk)

looks like a spam blog to me

~~~
code_duck
You're not very good at recognizing 'spam blogs', it seems. I suppose you're
saying that because this blog has advertising.

~~~
aw3c2
No, because the user is spamming his site and the linked post is just a press
release and yaddayadda.

~~~
rhizome
that's really more of a spam _bot_ thing.

~~~
aw3c2
Rather a spam person and by that the intent is spamming and the site a spam
site.

------
d0mine
I've got:

    
    
      Error 102 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED): The server refused the connection.
    

Am I missing something?

~~~
vyrotek
A connection

------
wkdown
They are donating based on transfers and not coupon code used. BYEBYEGD does
the same as SOPASUCKS

~~~
rhizome
Yep, my understanding is that the important part is "Dec 29."

------
Rickasaurus
It's a shame, they don't seem to support .ws domains. Any suggestions on a
place that does?

------
mrinterweb
Just moved all my domains today.

